# Property owners of Hurghada



## sparky996 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi, I would like to meet other property owners in Hurghada. I have an apartment in the "Jewel in the Crown" complex. 

Best regards
Graham (sparky996)


----------



## sparky996 (Dec 27, 2009)

Many thanks GM1, I had a look, and saw a post by someone I know in Hurghada. I will go there again.
Thanks
Graham. (sparky996)


----------



## countess (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Graham - myself and my husband have a building near Arabia/Mirette. How you finding ownership here in Hurghada?


----------



## sparky996 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Hurghada*



countess said:


> Hi Graham - myself and my husband have a building near Arabia/Mirette. How you finding ownership here in Hurghada?


Hi Countess, Thankyou for your reply.
I have an apartment at the Jewel in the Crown project (Hadaba area, near Marriott hotel). My apartment has only recently been finished, but I have not stayed in it yet. I am awaiting my next visit to get the furniture in.
I love Hurghada, and have not had any problems, I've been there 6 times over the past 2 years. How about you ?. How long have you had your property ?.

Best regards
Graham.


----------

